# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Zapalenie napletka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, pisze pobnieważ mam wątpliwości co do wiedy lekarza do którego chodziłem. Zgłosiłem sie do urologa z problemem czerwonych plamek na żołędziu które pojawiłuy się po stosunku (nie przygodnym), stwierdził że to nie żadne grzybki ale raczej podrażenie i przepisał mi maści Neomecynę oczną oraz Hydrokortyzon, obie maści miałem stosować na przemiennie rano i wieczorem. Po 3 dniach plami znikneły więc odstawiłem maści, na drugi dzień zauwazyłem na wewnetrznej części napletka malutką rankę (ok 3mm) z której wydobywała sie jakaś przezroczysta substancja, było jej naprawde bardzo mało, po 3 dniach ta ranka zamieniła sie w ropiejacy wrzód który miał juz 13mm średnicy i wydzialał naprawde dośc sporo tej samej substancji. Zgłosiłem sie do lekarza ponownie i zapytałem skąd to sie wzieło, zgłosiłem sie wkońcu na zaczerwienie a miałem niezłą ranę, powiedział mi że to stan zapalny ale nie wie skąd, próbował zgonic to na siłe na jakąs poważnaą chorobe weneryczną,  wmawiał mi że na 100% miałem jakis przygodny sex i tam to dostałem (od 6 lat jestem z jedną dziweczyna która chodzi do ginekologa regularnie co 4 miesiące, w jednym badani ze stycznia wyszło że ma jakieś drożdże, przeszła leczenie, ponowne badanie, cytologie i wszystko jest ok). Ostatecznie przepisał mi antybiotyk UNIDOX, neomecyna, i dalej hydrokortyzon miałę dbaż aby miejsce było osuszane, stwierdził także że prawdopodobnie może byc konieczny zabiek chirurgiczny, super. Przez cały tydzień robiłem wszystkie te czynności, suszyłem go nawet suszarką (letnie powietrze przez 15min), międzyczasie zakażenie przeszło na prawą część prącia oraz prawą część żołędzia, raz po zmywaniu hydrokortyzonu z penisa zauważyłem że wraz z nim zszedł mi cały naskórek co niebyło przyjemne, przestraszyłem się i odstawiłem hydrokortyzon, sotowałem sama nemoecynę, linomag i nasiadówki z rumianku. Po tygodniu cięzkiej walki udało mi się pozbyc głównej rany na napletku i w durzym stopniu zmniejszyć zapalenie po prawej stronie, odwiedziałem lekarza ponownie, był zdziwiony że rana znikneła, zapytałem co mam robic z raną na żołędziu, czy moge zastosować jakies środki odkarzające, odpowiedź "na rynku jest wiele róznych środków odkarzających i przyspieszających gojenia, ja jednak nie wiem jaki mogę ci dać poniewaz mają rózne steżenia różnych substancji" ta odpowiedzią zostałem spławiony do domu, na odchodne dostałem wizytówkę z adresm koleżanki, specjalistki od leczenia ran. Stosowałem więc to co dotychczas, neomecyna raz dziennie i osuszanie rany, dzis ta rana jest juz prawie zagojona jednak parę spraw nie niepokoi. Zauwazyłem że przy leczeniu stosowanie hydrokortyzonu tylko pogorszyło sprawę, zainteresowałem się tym teraz i przeczytałem że nie powinno sie go stosować na stany zapalne, poddrażnienia czy grzybicę, w skutkach nieporzadanych doczytałem się także że on sam może wywołacć stan zapalny, czy padłemn więc ofiarą błędu lekarza, zgłosiłem się z delikatnym zaczerwienieniem a przeszedłem przez koszmar.
 Lewa część żołędzia jest lekko zaczerwieniona, jakby poddrażniona, nie wiem co mam z tym zrobić, czasem mam wrażenie że powoli ustepuje a czasem że jest bez zmian, nie piecze, nie swędzi nie wiem czy mam tam stosować neomecynę, czy Linomag, czy robić nasiadówki z rumianku które Pan doktor również wyśmiał. Co jeść, jakie witaminy brać jakich leków czy maści używać żeby błona śluzowa się odbudowała. Ziostawiłem u tego lekarza 600zł + 100zł na leki, nie mam juz kasy na kiolejne wizyty u innego lekarza dlatego proszę o jakąś poradę. Pozdrawiam,

----------


## wilk

I jak poradziłes sobie z tym, mam podobny problem co ty i też nie wiem co robić dalej

----------

